
Universal Basic Income Fixes the Housing Market - Suncho
https://medium.com/human-capitalism/universal-basic-income-fixes-the-housing-market-639523c22b14
======
ohiovr
Low morgage rates has the effect of pushing up asset prices and rent has to
cover those costs.

~~~
Suncho
Yes. I don't mention this in the article, but UBI also allows the Fed to raise
interest rates. We'll see mortgage rates increase if we get a high enough UBI.

